# Non pregnant mare with swollen udders and possibly discharge? Advice Needed Please



## pollypock1211 (13 June 2013)

I have a lovely mare and not owned her for very long and yesterday I notice her teats were swollen. Shes 10yrs old and never had a foal so usually there tucked right up there so obviously I noticed right away something was not right. 

They are quite hot to touch but she doesnt mind me touching them so Im not sure if they are painful. She also has a yellow crust on the opening on the teat and when I wiped it away it leaked clear liquid a little (sorry so disgusting)

I have gave them a good clean with just water and applied lots of udder cream and I am waiting for vets to call me back now but they are hopeless at getting back to me it could be tomorrow!

Could this be mastitis ? all the information on the internet relates to pregnant mares and she definitely is not. She is in season so I wondered if it was a hormonal thing? I am abit clueless as I have only every really owned geldings so this is all new to me! 

Thankyou


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (14 June 2013)

If you are feeding any products with soya this can be a reaction. I would have your vet come out in case she has or gets mastitis. Clover can also cause this reaction. 

Terri


----------



## pollypock1211 (14 June 2013)

It was the grass ! Apparently there is something in it this time of year causing over production of the mammary gland. Vets said if it was and infection or mastitis she would be ill with it and off food etc and shes not. Anyway she was stabled for 24 hours and its almost back to normal


----------



## Stacy_W (14 June 2013)

Thanks for that; my mare has similar and it's put my mind at rest!


----------



## pollypock1211 (14 June 2013)

ah good  you could probably do the same and keep her off grass for 24 hours to see if they return back to normal.


----------

